# IT geeks look at Audio cables



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

The fellow at the computer is a tech support specialist and the fellow standing is with marketing.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pretty funny!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Very funny. 

On the matter of directionality, I have always thought it curious. The only explanation that I ever got that even remotely made sense was from a vendor that make interconnects from mic cables that were essentially twin leads in a shield and the shield was connected only at one end. The idea was that you connected the shield on the end that had the best grounding or the least noisy ground. I never heard a difference but I guess it could make a small difference if one component was noisy or poorly grounded. It seemed to me that you would still be better off if you connected both ends and had more substantial ground connections to quiet the noisy component, and kept the length as short as possible.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That's great!:rofl:


----------

